# Rocks



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Ok this is more cross forum then just freshwater. We see the posts saying not to put rocks into our tanks because of some reasons, leaching, pH etc etc. 

Lava rock is a good rock but I dont livenear a volcano so itsnot in my back yard. What can I use ?

As for live rock in saltwater if I find rock that is aquarium safe can I use that, and just seed it to make it Live rock? 

My questions come from just plain disliking the prices pet stores charge for something mother nature provided.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd actually like to know what rock can raise the PH a little... my planted tank is hovering at 6.4 and hasn't budged, and I really don't want it that low and I'd rather not use a chemical or tablet buffer to make it come up... dang peat moss layer makes it that low, but the plants love it, so...

and the only reason I want to raise it a little is so I can safely set up a CO2 injection system without the PH crashing even further


slate is always good to use. I had a slate stone structure in my tank not too long ago, but I removed it during a tank overhaul because it really didn't "fit in" with the rest of the aquascape...


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Do planted tanks drop pH? 

O just remember testing rocls with wither vinigar, not always 100( and it was eith pH up or down chemical works better. Gotta search that article again

Its pH down solution that can also test rock


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

not sure about planted tanks in general causing the PH to drop, it's just my substrate setup with the peat moss that makes mine so low


----------

